# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا علوم ازمایشگاهی؟؟

## javad1013

کدومش بازار کار و مزایایه بیشتری داره در طی 5-4 سال دیگه؟؟!!

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دوست عزیز الان شما جفتشو میتونی بری یعنی بین یکی موندی یا ک الان تازه برای کنکور 95 داری میپرسی؟

----------


## zelzele

پرستاری به نظرم بهتره دنبال پرستار مرد هم هستن 
اونجور که شنیدم کاراموزی 500-600 میدن حقوق پایه 1800
البته تهران بیشتر میدن 
بازم زیاد مطمئن نیستم ولی همین حدود هست حقوقش که با اضافه کاری اینا خیلی بیشتر گیرت میاد
کلا از علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلی بهتره به نظرم خودمم دارم میخونم برای پرستاری حقوقشم بیشتر هست از اونی که گفتم

----------


## javad1013

> دوست عزیز الان شما جفتشو میتونی بری یعنی بین یکی موندی یا ک الان تازه برای کنکور 95 داری میپرسی؟


برا کنکور 95

----------


## Fatemeh76

> پرستاری به نظرم بهتره دنبال پرستار مرد هم هستن 
> اونجور که شنیدم کاراموزی 500-600 میدن حقوق پایه 1800
> البته تهران بیشتر میدن 
> بازم زیاد مطمئن نیستم ولی همین حدود هست حقوقش که با اضافه کاری اینا خیلی بیشتر گیرت میاد
> کلا از علوم ازمایشگاهی خیلی بهتره به نظرم خودمم دارم میخونم برای پرستاری حقوقشم بیشتر هست از اونی که گفتم


*حقوق اتاق عمل چقدره؟؟؟*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> برا کنکور 95



داداش گلم الان برا این کار زوده.
صبر کنید ب وقتش تصمیم بگیرید

الان بهترین کار اینه ک رو درستون تمرکز کنید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## a.z.s

> کدومش بازار کار و مزایایه بیشتری داره در طی 5-4 سال دیگه؟؟!!


پرستاری خیلی کمبود داریم

----------


## zelzele

> *حقوق اتاق عمل چقدره؟؟؟*


اطلاعات دقیقی از میزان درآمد تکنسین های اتاق عمل در کشور در دسترس نمی باشد. آن گروه از تکنسین هایی که در بخش دولتی فعالیت می کنند، مطابق با قوانین حقوقی حاکم بر آن درآمد دارند. در بخش خصوصی درآمد این متخصصان متفاوت بوده و به میزان تجربه، تحصیلات، تخصص، مهارت و توانمندی های آنها بستگی دارد.

----------


## Fatemeh76

> اطلاعات دقیقی از میزان درآمد تکنسین های اتاق عمل در کشور در دسترس نمی باشد. آن گروه از تکنسین هایی که در بخش دولتی فعالیت می کنند، مطابق با قوانین حقوقی حاکم بر آن درآمد دارند. در بخش خصوصی درآمد این متخصصان متفاوت بوده و به میزان تجربه، تحصیلات، تخصص، مهارت و توانمندی های آنها بستگی دارد.


*تو سه ای بدبختی شانس هم نارم...* :Yahoo (17):

----------


## rezagmi

> کدومش بازار کار و مزایایه بیشتری داره در طی 5-4 سال دیگه؟؟!!


پرستاری 100%

----------

